# Jim Cramer Spits the Dummy



## wayneL (4 August 2007)

Fear taking hold... what a ****ing muppet.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=452808336&play=1

At least he made some accurate statements:

"He has no idea how bad it is out there" (re Ben Bernanke)

"My people have been in this game for 25 years and they're losing their jobs"

"We have Armageddon... in the fixed income markets, we have Armageddon".

LOLOL


----------



## BentRod (4 August 2007)

I missed what he actually said(will watch it now) but saw him just before trying to take it back. Looked like it anyway.


----------



## BentRod (4 August 2007)

wow....he really did loose it


----------



## dhukka (4 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Fear taking hold... *what a ****ing muppet.*




Couldn't have summed up it up better. I hate to use cliches, but "only in America" could such a complete d..k get an audience.


----------



## juiceman (4 August 2007)

Jim and Ben WOW
Thanks for your post Wayne

Looks like we get smashed again on mundy


----------



## CanOz (4 August 2007)

I can't view CNBC videos for some stupid reason. Can someone save it and post the file here?

Cheers,


----------



## juiceman (4 August 2007)

CanOz said:


> I can't view CNBC videos for some stupid reason. Can someone save it and post the file here?
> 
> Cheers,



There were no printable words just the video.
Cramer spitting the dummy big time
The female interviewer, got scared, she thought her desk was going to be broken in two by his fists


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 August 2007)

Ordinarily I hate watching Cramer...but that was GREAT!


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 August 2007)

"...Bill Pool is a shame, HE'S SHAMEFUL!!!"  hahaha, classic.

"...call someone for God's sake".

I hope they pay that girl well, she is a gem.


----------



## Kimosabi (4 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> "He has no idea how bad it is out there" (re Ben Bernanke)




Ben Bernanke and his buddies know exactly what is going on, they engineered it.

Interest Rates aren't going to go down, they're going to go up.

Goodbye United States of America and US Dollar, and welcome the North American Union and the Amero...


----------



## chops_a_must (4 August 2007)

Lol!

It's tweek!


----------



## Lucky (4 August 2007)

Sounds like Cramer might be exposed.  Naked positions anyone?  Maybe a few mill here and there?


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 August 2007)

There's is now an article on CNBC with two videos....

One with Erin Burnett and another done a few hrs later on CNBC's "Closing Bell".

http://www.cnbc.com/id/20111570


----------



## juiceman (4 August 2007)

After watching the second video, i think Cramer had his *rse kicked big time.
Maybee a sponser had a word or two.
How dare anybody tell the truth, for a change! in good ol USA


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> There's is now an article on CNBC with two videos....
> 
> One with Erin Burnett and another done a few hrs later on CNBC's "Closing Bell".
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/20111570



This man needs a lead aspirin!

If he thinks this will be solved by cutting rates, he's a complete dork. Loose credit is HOW WE GOT HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE. As Erin Burnett said to him in the first tape, that would mean Armageddon.

The USD is already up to its ears in alligators, cutting rates would cause an absolute mass exodus from the $, exacerbating the credit crunch and unleashing the full fury of the global depression.

The really scary thing, is that the Fed muppets might even do that. 

But what great job Erin did with the ranting idiot:


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 August 2007)

> "I don't want to scare anybody," he added.  "The Fed can make this whole problem go away" by lowering interest rates.




erm, wrong Jim...........how many times did the US fed central bank cut rates during the 2000 to Oct 02 before the markets finally said 'here's a good place to get those bargains'? 

If the deep pockets want to sell and the mass feel the heat enough and junk-media (posing as informative) have words bandied such as armageddon ........yikes........all the fed cuts in the world won't make the crowd reverse it's course until a fair mileage has passed by.........just ask the Japan banks who had to offer incentives to get people to take loans they couldnt repay...........

Jim knows his stuff but yelling at the atm won't make money spit into peoples pockets..........it's not a question of whether a lower rate will provide cheap credit, the question is who wants to take that credit on becasue cheap is by perception...........if youre broke then a 50 buk pair of shoes gets to look very expensive..........and most people who are not credit worthy will be too scared to borrow to have the debt and most banks will unwilling to lend to them.........often referred to as deflation.........

but then, Jim knows best, that why he's the man on the glass tit........


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2007)

CanOz said:


> I can't view CNBC videos for some stupid reason. Can someone save it and post the file here?
> 
> Cheers,



Ask, and you shall receive!


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 August 2007)

Erin is a real hottie....but what the heck was she wearing....something left over from the Fred Flintstone wardrobe it looked like....!!!!


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Ask, and you shall receive!






What a d1ck. I guess he took out a huge mortgage 3 years ago.

In the UK and Oz in the early 90's interest rates were raised and raised. Many lost their homes, but as nations we survived thanks to this. How is this different? Why should this be different?

If a few million shortsighted people lose their homes, so be it. The alternative is a lot worse.

I reckon lenders and schools need their backsides kicked.


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Erin is a real hottie....



More US news anchor hotties ==>> http://www.reportercaps.com/index.htm eerr, well not all of them. 

Though I hate the overdone American style makeup. The more subtle English/Oz style is much nicer IMO.


----------



## CanOz (4 August 2007)

Good grief.....He is really letting off some steam there. I reckon he's had a long bet for a bounce on Friday and got caught for a mint. What else could explain such a rant?


Thanks for the embedded vid Wayne.


----------



## reece55 (4 August 2007)

That has got to be the funniest and yet saddest thing I have seen in a while...

Yes, Wayne, I agree Cramer is a Muppet - however, one thing I do give him is he is passionate about markets and not afraid to issue his opinion. Most of the time it's just whoa wa US nonsense, but passion is still a positive thing.....

God, it must be real bad in the US from his comments....... Glad i'm not in the banking sector......

Cheers


----------



## Enoch (4 August 2007)

Very funny.

I will watch it again.

I say bring back Paul Volker.

Exposed definitely.

Serves him right.

God bless America


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2007)

LOLOLOL

An annotated version of the Cramer rant. He will NEVER live this down.


----------



## reece55 (5 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> An annotated version of the Cramer rant. He will NEVER live this down.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. That is glorious Wayne, keep the clips coming....

I think you're right - people won't be forgetting this very quickly..... Love the bit about rich ppl not able to have cheap access to capital....

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (5 August 2007)

lol, gotta love him, ranting and raving, makes good TV I suppose. He'll give himself a heart attack if he's not careful.


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 August 2007)

He's set the entertainment bar very high for himself now...I can't stop watching it.  When's his next show due?


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> He's set the entertainment bar very high for himself now...I can't stop watching it.  When's his next show due?



He's on every night on CNBC America version with his own 30 min show called 'Mad Money'. You get the drift.... He's usually extremely annimated, but never that much!


----------



## BradK (5 August 2007)

hahahha... what a tosser f@*k nut American!!! 

Best laugh for a while. Its guys like that that make me glad Im SHORT!!! LOLOLOLOL

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 August 2007)

Most things I can recall people saying in the heat of the moment have turned out to be at least partly true. The whole incident is rather telling the way I see it. Things ain't good.

Had to laugh though at the "people are losing their jobs" bit. Since when did Wall Street give a damn about anyone losing their job? People are absolutely expendable as far as they are concerned as long as the downsizing, outsourcing or whatever creates a trading opportunity. Funny how they don't like it when they find themselves the latest victim.


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> Had to laugh though at the "people are losing their jobs" bit. Since when did Wall Street give a damn about anyone losing their job?



Whens it's THEIR jobs!


----------



## dhukka (5 August 2007)

If Jim's TV show goes belly up he might have a career in the music industry waiting for him. Could this be the next chart topper?


----------



## wayneL (6 August 2007)

dhukka said:


> If Jim's TV show goes belly up he might have a career in the music industry waiting for him. Could this be the next chart topper?



Ahahahaha very good. This is taking on a life of it's own.

dhukka, 

Did you notice the Cramer youtube from a couple of weeks ago that Ritholtz put in that same post? It's proof of Cramer's muppetness... and his narcissism!


----------



## dhukka (6 August 2007)

It seems the guy has built up a respectable reputation over the years and has now pissed it away in a matter of weeks. How could you have any credibility left  by saying that he couldn't care less if all the sub-prime paper imploded? Seems he started to care last Friday. Grade A moron.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Did you notice the Cramer youtube from a couple of weeks ago that Ritholtz put in that same post? It's proof of Cramer's muppetness... and his narcissism!




Unbelievable...2 weeks ago subprime was a little joke about the poor b@$tard ordering the wrong steak...how did it get so serious in 2 weeks???  WTF flicked his switch???


----------



## wayneL (6 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Unbelievable...2 weeks ago subprime was a little joke about the poor b@$tard ordering the wrong steak...how did it get so serious in 2 weeks???  *WTF flicked his switch???*



Margin Call?


----------



## Magdoran (6 August 2007)

Great thread thanks Wayne!  Certainly provided some entertainment this morning…

So, is this theatre, or did Cramer have too much coffee?

This is so hypocritical - Cramer starts off saying that Bear Stearns shouldn’t have made the comment that this is the “worst bond market in 22 years”,  and should have adopted a “Never explain, never complain” stance.

Then he comes out with this gem – saying that they need to “Speak softly” and that “they should have said that they’re doing well and not said anymore”.

Then he works himself into a melt down using terms like Armageddon and how bad it is out there...  Classic irony - do as I say not as I do.

I agree with Wayne, top marks to the co-presenter Erin Burne who coolly weathered Cramer’s rollercoaster of emotions during his tirade, and valiantly tried to steer him back into some sense of composure.  That’s the kind of person you’d think would make a great trader, cool under pressure.  She’s the one who should be heading the show, not the other way around.  I suspect it’s just a matter of time.

This kind of emotional reaction is why markets capitulate, washing out the sellers in a spike down in sheer panic and desperation.  Cramer I suspect would not make a good trader.  He’d be the guy selling at the bottom.


Mag


----------



## Magdoran (6 August 2007)

Woops, that should have read "Erin Burnett"


----------



## insider (6 August 2007)

Jeez I feel sorry for that girl interviewing him...


----------



## Hopeful (6 August 2007)

I think he's just acting it up for the cameras. Because he was very well contained under such emotional pressure, didn't utter anything even close to a TV no-no word. 

He was saying last Thursday that his indicators were emitting strong buy signals for the markets, did he back up the truck on Thursday? Looks like it.


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 August 2007)

Magdoran said:


> This kind of emotional reaction is why markets capitulate, washing out the sellers in a spike down in sheer panic and desperation.  Cramer I suspect would not make a good trader.  He’d be the guy selling at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Mag




Actually he ran a very good hedge fund during the 90's and got out after shorting the Dot Com blow up with something in the order of many 100's of mil. 

Don't think that had much to do with trading just entertaining. Or maybe he has given up on his"14,548-point target for the Dow" for this year


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 August 2007)

Guys I have been watching this thread for awhile now and all I have to say is ......................


"You have no idea how bad it is out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


NO IDEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimosabi (6 August 2007)

"You have no idea how Long I have been waiting for this to HAPPEN!!!!"



NO IDEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 August 2007)

Does anyone know when Cramer is on next?

*I HAVE NO IDEA!!!!!*


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2007)

Another great installment on the whole Cramer/subprime saga from itulip.com


----------



## dhukka (13 August 2007)

Notice how Cramer starts every interview big-noting himself on who he knows and what he did in the past? Absolute muppet.


----------



## nizar (17 August 2007)

Wayne,

Do you know what this sentence in an article on marketWatch.com reminded me of? 



> St. Louis Fed President William Poole told Bloomberg News in an interview that only a calamity would justify an interest-rate cut.




Yep, you guessed it 
"Bill Poole is a shame... He's shameful!"
LOLOLOL


----------



## numbercruncher (17 August 2007)

Funny how things pan out, seems Cramer wasnt even exaggerating in this interview


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 August 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> Funny how things pan out, seems Cramer wasnt even exaggerating in this interview



He knew the future and we feel like he did back then  Ahhh Hindsight 
god love ya you :swear:


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2007)

nizar said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Do you know what this sentence in an article on marketWatch.com reminded me of?
> 
> ...



Hehehe  Cramer will never live that episode down...ever!


----------



## BradK (17 August 2007)

Looks like Cramer got his wish

http://www.cnbc.com/id/20316042/site/14081545


----------



## theasxgorilla (17 August 2007)

BradK said:


> Looks like Cramer got his wish




Unbelievable.  Desperation...you could argue that they persisted with rate increases for so long so they would have more up their sleeve if it came to this...but its a catch 22, they caused this by persisting with rate increases.

I saw projections that if the rate of inflation remained steady for the next 6 months then inflation for calendar year 07 in the US would run at 4%.  It's a safe enough bet that we'll see more than that now.  Wonder if we'll see some massaging of the numbers via revision of the CPI measures.


----------



## dhukka (19 August 2007)

Something Cramer says may be useful after-all. Just do the opposite of what he says. 




> *Shorting Cramer
> *
> 
> THANKS TO HIS NIGHTLY CNBC SHOW Mad Money, Jim Cramer has become the chief cheerleader for the bull market, or what was the bull market until a few weeks ago. Last spring, he was giddily exhorting the Dow Jones Industrial Average toward 15,000, with no troubles in sight. Earlier this month, as the Dow tumbled in the direction of 13,000, he had an on-air meltdown, complete with screaming, sobs and predictions of financial doom. The clip quickly made the rounds on YouTube. Friday, after the Fed cut the discount rate, he said that the Dow's run to 14,500 had begun. With dramatic pronouncements like that, it's no wonder that more than 100,000 viewers tune in each weeknight for his antic mashup of sound effects, Streetwise advice and stock picks.
> ...


----------



## nizar (19 August 2007)

dhukka said:


> Something Cramer says may be useful after-all. Just do the opposite of what he says.




He probably does the same.
Being aware of his track record, he probably shorts after the post-recommendation spike.

With several hundred million net worth, and an envious hedge fund track record, he's no fool. And he probably knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## professor_frink (20 August 2007)

From the 29/2/2000-

http://www.thestreet.com/funds/smarter/891820.html

couple of quotes from the article



> How did this bizarro world where nine-tenths of the companies I have followed as a stock picker for the last 20 years are losers and one-tenth are winners? To answer that question, you have to throw out all of the matrices and formulas and texts that existed before the Web. You have to throw them away because they can't make money for you anymore, and that is all that matters. We don't use price-to-earnings multiples anymore at Cramer Berkowitz. If we talk about price-to-book, we have already gone astray. If we use any of what Graham and Dodd teach us, we wouldn't have a dime under management.






> So, if you can't own the retailers, and you can't own transports, and you can't own banks and brokers and financials and you can't own commodity makers and you can't own the newspapers, and you can't own the machinery stocks, what can you own?
> 
> A-ha, that just leaves us with tech. That's why we keep coming back to it. That's why, despite the 80% increase in the Nasdaq last year, we are looking at another record year now. It is by that process of elimination that I have picked my top 10. And my next 10 and my next 10 after. Only those companies are worth owning. The rest?
> 
> ...


----------



## dhukka (26 January 2008)

Cramer called out by Rick Santelli. Just proves how much of a muppet Cramer is. You would have lost a lot of money following this idiot. 

Cramer is a muppet


----------

